#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Путь пандита и путь йогина.

## Legba

Всем привет.
Несколько раз встречал утверждение, что, дескать, есть два пути - "путь пандита" (основанный на изучении) и "путь йогина" (базирующийся на практике).
Может ли кто-нибудь привести цитаты из первоисточников с указанием на такое подразделение? Или это "народная мудрость"?

----------

Homer (13.04.2011), Нея (18.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

Любое учение - это народная мудрость  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Любое учение - это народная мудрость


Ага. "Встретишь бабу с пустыми ведрами - быть беде" - куда как учение))

----------


## Джыш

> Ага. "Встретишь бабу с пустыми ведрами - быть беде" - куда как учение))


Если множество "А" включено во множество "B", это не значит что множество "B" включено во множество "А".



подробнее  тут

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всем привет.
> Несколько раз встречал утверждение, что, дескать, есть два пути - "путь пандита" (основанный на изучении) и "путь йогина" (базирующийся на практике).
> Может ли кто-нибудь привести цитаты из первоисточников с указанием на такое подразделение? Или это "народная мудрость"?


От Гурджиева  :Smilie:   У него были пути факира, монаха, йогина и хитреца.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Всем привет.
> Несколько раз встречал утверждение, что, дескать, есть два пути - "путь пандита" (основанный на изучении) и "путь йогина" (базирующийся на *практике*).
> Может ли кто-нибудь привести цитаты из первоисточников с указанием на такое подразделение? Или это "народная мудрость"?


я так понял, про "йогина", что не на практике, а на ВЕРЕ в учителя и его инструкции. Практикуют то оба.

----------


## AndyZ

> Всем привет.
> Несколько раз встречал утверждение, что, дескать, есть два пути - "путь пандита" (основанный на изучении) и "путь йогина" (базирующийся на практике).
> Может ли кто-нибудь привести цитаты из первоисточников с указанием на такое подразделение? Или это "народная мудрость"?


Можно сказать, что Будда достиг просветления "путем йогина". У него не было текстов по которым можно было учиться.

----------


## PampKin Head

Немного по теме: http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry

----------


## Legba

> Немного по теме: http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry


Ну, это все-таки Сутра и Тантра. В самой Тантре ведь тоже до черта чего можно изучать. Скажем, Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче в комментариях на Нендро довольно подробно описывает разницу между "теорией" и "устными наставлениями" - именно в контексте тантры.
Так что - это не совсем про то. Кстати поправьте, у Вас про *оба* варианта написано “взять правильное умозаключение как Путь”.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, это все-таки Сутра и Тантра. В самой Тантре ведь тоже до черта чего можно изучать. Скажем, Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче в комментариях на Нендро довольно подробно описывает разницу между "теорией" и "устными наставлениями" - именно в контексте тантры.
> Так что - это не совсем про то.


Можно изучать, а можно и не изучать. Идеал на этом Пути - Миларепа (многого не изучал; сколько надо).




> Кстати поправьте, у Вас про *оба* варианта написано “взять правильное умозаключение как Путь”.


Это не у меня. )

----------


## Legba

> Можно изучать, а можно и не изучать. Идеал на этом Пути - Миларепа (многого не изучал; сколько надо).


Ага. А Марпа - изучал.
А Наропа - сначала изучал, потом не изучал.
А Тилопа - вообще не понятно.
И Гампопа - изучал - мало не покажется.
Так что с идеалами и выводами вроде спешить не стоит.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Чже Ринпоче писал, что нужно сочетать оба пути, хотя у каждого конечно свои склонности. Кто то в Гомане учиться 16 лет а у кого то нет такой возможности. Что касается великий йогинов, то если они не изучали глубоко сутры не значит что она не была ими освоена в прошлом. В любом случае учиться нужно ив сутре и в тантре.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Можно сказать, что Будда достиг просветления "путем йогина". У него не было текстов по которым можно было учиться.


Будда Шакьямуни практиковал Учение Будд прошлого. И есть сутры где он об это говорит. Например получал Учение от Будды Бешайдзе.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Чже Ринпоче писал, что нужно сочетать оба пути, хотя у каждого конечно свои склонности.


А ты можешь привести цитату - где эти "два пути" обозначены?
Пока что создается впечатление, что об этом "все знают" - только вот неясно, откуда...

----------


## Dondhup

"Не зная такого положения вещей, твердить: «Уче-
ному следует практиковать лишь аналитическое со-
зерцание, а йогин-отшельник пусть практикует лишь
закрепленное созерцание»,—тоже не годится. Каж-
дому из них необходимо практиковать оба: ведь и
ученому нужно осуществлять Безмятежность и про-
чее, и йогину-отшельнику нужно осуществлять силь-
ную веру в Благого Друга и прочее."
1 том Ламрим ченмо с 49б

----------

Caddy (14.04.2011), Legba (14.04.2011), Аминадав (16.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (27.04.2011), Падма Осел (22.04.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага. А Марпа - изучал.
> А Наропа - сначала изучал, потом не изучал.
> А Тилопа - вообще не понятно.
> И Гампопа - изучал - мало не покажется.
> Так что с идеалами и выводами вроде спешить не стоит.


1. Если Марпа изучал, то стоило ли Миларепе делать тоже самое? (ошибка вашего тезиса - необоснованное расширение оного).
2. И сильно помогло конкретно Наропе его изучение? Если бы он добился своих целей на Пути Пандиты, то Тилопа бы просто не понадобился.
3. Однако стал учеником необразованного Миларепы!

Идеалы каждый выбирает себе сам в соответствии с собственными нуждами. Если лично вам нужен Путь Пандиты, то чемодан-вокзал-Гоман... Здесь это как-то... нереально, чтоли.

----------

Jamtso (14.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Если лично вам нужен Путь Пандиты, то чемодан-вокзал-Гоман... Здесь это как-то... нереально, чтоли.


Пампкин, речь вообще не о том. Вопрос не в том, нужен ли мне (или кому-то еще) "Путь пандиты" - а о том, имеет ли вообще подобный термин право на существование. 
Вот и Чже Цонкапа об этом говорит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, речь вообще не о том. Вопрос не в том, нужен ли мне (или кому-то еще) "Путь пандиты" - а о том, имеет ли вообще подобный термин право на существование. 
> Вот и Чже Цонкапа об этом говорит.


1. Путь вообще то должен быть самодостаточен. Соответственно, Путь Пандиты не должен нуждаться в дополнительных элементах, и должен приводить к окончательной реализации без Пути йогина. Есть ли примеры такого?

2. То, что здесь преподносят в качестве двух независимых путей - не более, чем две стороны одной медали. Которые (желательно бы) должны быть сбалансированы. Поклонники же того или иного почему то гипертрофируют одно за счет другого. Но результат часто достигается быстро именно за счет баланса.

Просто надо же как то обосновать штудии, которые длятся часто много более 10(!) лет! В результате них можно стать геше/кхенпо (что реально есть гуд), только настолько ли это важно в аспекте индивидуального освобождения? Конечно же, если есть выбор профессии/ремесла, то почему бы не стать геше/равином/богословом... Тоже способ себя занять и достичь реализации в том или ином социуме с решением проблем существования в оном социуме.

----------

Jamtso (15.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если лично вам нужен Путь Пандиты, то чемодан-вокзал-Гоман... Здесь это как-то... нереально, чтоли.


Ну а если кому Путь Йогина, то чемодан-вокзал-пещера-крапива  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (14.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну а если кому Путь Йогина, то чемодан-вокзал-пещера-крапива


А кому вообще нужны оба этих пути?

P.S. Крапива и пещера не являются необходимыми элементами "Пути Йогина". )

----------

